# Here's another good steam engine link



## macart52 (Apr 22, 2012)

New here and don't know if it's already on here. Do apologize if it is. I found this a long time ago and done a print out. It is steam engine made from paper, but if you notice, it does say you can make the real deal. And what graphics.

http://sites-at.110mb.com/index.html


----------



## steamboatmodel (Apr 23, 2012)

You need to be a bit more explicit in your explanations;
*Found a site for making a paper model of a Vertical Steam Engine
http://sites-at.110mb.com/index.html*
Regards,
Gerald.


----------



## macart52 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Gerald. Still learning here ???


----------



## AssassinXCV (Apr 28, 2012)

Link doesnt work


----------

